# Cricut and Soap Boxes



## RKrynicki (May 10, 2019)

So i just got myself a Cricut Explore Air 2 so I can make my labels and hopefully half-soap boxes as well. Does anyone have an idea as to how I can make the boxes? I've looked online for template ideas, but so far every box I found has a lid or is fully closed. I like the half-box (holster) look and it would be great to attach my label to without it being on the soap itself. I know there was a thread years ago about something similar, but that wasn't about the half-box (holster box).


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (May 10, 2019)

When I make template for my Silhouette, I first draw and mock them up on my item. Then I scan the piece in and draw my cut and perf lines.


----------

